# How future-proof is Nomad?



## tonypitt (Jul 19, 2007)

I'd love to be able to have something from DirecTV that gave slingbox-like functionality. It seems like something of that sort may eventually arrive. I've been thinking that in the interim I would get Nomad. I don't want to do that if the more advanced functionality would be available in the near future and be separate from Nomad.

Is the Nomad currently all it will ever be, or is it possible that the future streaming product would be a new Nomad feature? I'm close to placing the order but don't like the idea of spending so much on something that might be "dead end" tech and obsolete in 6 months.

I know a lot of this is speculative, but I was wondering what others might think/suggest?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I think Nomad will continue to evolve via firmware updates.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

On the past few quartly financial conference calls Mike White the CEO has mentioned a number of times that the best quality streaming experience is when the content comes from the provider or broadcast center. So while I agree that the nomad product will probabl see future enhancements via firmware and software IMHO you'll see more of the type of streaming that we see now in the iPad app or from the content providers like HBO2Go. No need for the customer to buy new hardware to get that capability and also no issue with the upstream speed of the customers internet connection being the bottleneck.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I was mainly referring to this post by hdtvfan in the CES thread (now closed):

*Upon our 2nd visit witha group of DBSTalkers, we were shown how nomad has progressed to date, as well as some things coming down the pike. We were asked not to share the future things specifically.

That said, it would be fair to say that nomad will have future enhancments and added capabilities as it evolves going forward.*

So, it doesn't sound like it will be obsolete in 6 months.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I can tell you this, Nomad development is still going on. This box has a lot to offer and you have not seen the last of it. In addition to other client platforms that have been publicly promised, I have a feeling the software will evolve as well.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

"Future Proof" implies different things to different people.

It would be very accurate to say that *nomad* is still at the early stagges of its capabilities and support for mobile platform devices.

That means it will be a viable offering for some time.


----------



## tonypitt (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. Based on the information provided and the general consensus here, that gave me confidence to place the order.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

There are some quirks I'd like to see worked out, but it delivers what was advertised. Lets just hope DirecTV doesn't pull a "Slacker" and abandon the hardware for an all streaming solution.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

trh said:


> There are some quirks I'd like to see worked out, but it delivers what was advertised. Lets just hope DirecTV doesn't pull a "Slacker" *and abandon the hardware for an all streaming solution*.


I suspect we'll learn that isn't going to happen.

There are still all sorts of possibilities with *nomad*.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect we'll learn that isn't going to happen.
> 
> There are still all sorts of possibilities with *nomad*.


Glad to hear that. I bought the nomad (and the Slacker G2) because I work in a building that is inside a building that is inside a building. No outside reception for streaming and our LAN blocks any video or music streaming (although they haven't found Spotify yet). Plus with my traveling, I have really come to enjoy what these two devices bring to the table.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I posted in another nomad thread that I had a long weekend away with nomad at a condo that had wifi but not enough to support streaming - I also took Apple TV with us.

Nomad came through with flying colors. I expect future upgrades to make it viable for a couple of years or more.

I never expected the HR20 that I got in 2007 to still be here in 2012.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

From what we learned at CES from the Morega Folks, there will be considerable Enhancements to Nomad with some very exciting Features and Functionality to be added that will definitely put a Smile on some faces of those who have in the past requested certain things so just be Patient Grasshopper, everything looks Great on the Horizon.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

tonypitt said:


> Is the Nomad currently all it will ever be, or is it possible that the future streaming product would be a new Nomad feature? I'm close to placing the order but don't like the idea of spending so much on something that might be "dead end" tech and obsolete in 6 months.


Wondering how would you like streaming to work?
I've tried streaming from HBOGO and others while I'm on the road.
Have to stay in one place for 2 hours to watch a movie or one hour for a show. And need the wi-fi. 3G/4G data rates are too expensive.

Rarely see a need at home. And the big networks probably won't allow it.

How do you think you would make use of real time streaming on a frequent basis?


----------



## tonypitt (Jul 19, 2007)

I'd like to see what Netflix delivers to my iPad, but with the content coming from my DVR(s). I have a 3G iPad and use Netflix on it when traveling, from work, etc. I find that Netflix works fine for me over 3G, even when wifi is not available.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

tonypitt said:


> I'd like to see what Netflix delivers to my iPad, but with the content coming from my DVR(s). I have a 3G iPad and use Netflix on it when traveling, from work, etc. I find that Netflix works fine for me over 3G, even when wifi is not available.


You must not use it often because that would eat up your Data Allowance pretty quick unless you have Unlimited Data which is not cheap and becoming harder to find (Sprint is the only one I know of).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richierich said:


> You must not use it often because that would eat up your Data Allowance pretty quick unless you have Unlimited Data which is not cheap and becoming harder to find (Sprint is the only one I know of).


Agree - just what I was thinking.

Off-loaded content via (*nomad*) and streamed content are two distinct and different approaches to viewing content on mobile devices.

*nomad* has a distinct advantage over streaming in that it costs nothing more over the cost of existing (in-place) services.

As wireless services - especially data services - continue to raise their prices and enforce limits....streaming becomes less and less attractive, not to mention the inconsistency of delivery due to marginal connections at times.

Since *nomad* content is transcoded on the nomad device itself and "downloaded" (delivered) to the mobile device via WIFI....there are shorter dependencies on a network connection of any type - the download step only takes a few minutes for each hour of content.

As stated by several folks earlier, *nomad* is at it's early stages of evolution - more will be coming...there are multiple possibilities with this great technology....


----------



## tonypitt (Jul 19, 2007)

Richierich said:


> You must not use it often because that would eat up your Data Allowance pretty quick unless you have Unlimited Data which is not cheap and becoming harder to find (Sprint is the only one I know of).


I have unlimited data through AT&T. (They offerred this when the iPad came out originally, and customers who bought it during that time have been able to retain it.)

Nonethess, I do realize your point that this is uncommon. I certainly would be happy with a streaming experience possible via wifi.

I suppose the biggest gap I see between what Nomad currently does and what I desire is remote access to content. I'll regularly travel and be away for several days. In those situations I'd love to be able to watch content off my DVR. I'm less concerned about the streaming aspect then I am the remote access. If it were possible to download content to my device remotely I'd be happy, even it it weren't a streaming experience. Basically, I'd like the possibility of designating certain content of interest and have it pushed to my device. This could happen via wifi, ideally in the background. I suppose what I'm describing is a VOD model, with the source being my DVR.

In this situation, it's really not about streaming as it is remote access.

What is being offered now via the DirecTV app--remote viewing of live content--is of almost no interest to me. I don't watch live TV, with the exception of some sports programming. I tried the live streaming once to see how it worked, but I personally find it of no value given my viewing habits.

Continuing this exploration, I suppose if those live streams were delivered as they are now and I could turn my iPad into a DVR, then at that point it might be useful as I could still target particular shows I wanted to watch and timeshift and trick play as desired.


----------



## jayerndl (Aug 4, 2007)

tonypitt said:


> I'd love to be able to have something from DirecTV that gave slingbox-like functionality.


I am interested in this also. Are you looking for something less expensive than slingbox or is there some other reason your looking for something other than slingbox? I've never used slingbox but from what I've read it seems to work very well. FYI, Dish has slingbox technology intergrated into one of their DVRs.

Jay


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I would think that Directv being Competitive with Dish and others would soon offer a Streaming Service and I have had a few sources even hint that it may be coming Soon so I would just be Patient and see what Directv provides for us in the Future.


----------



## tonypitt (Jul 19, 2007)

"jayerndl" said:


> I am interested in this also. Are you looking for something less expensive than slingbox or is there some other reason your looking for something other than slingbox? I've never used slingbox but from what I've read it seems to work very well. FYI, Dish has slingbox technology intergrated into one of their DVRs.
> 
> Jay


I just bought and returned a slingbox this past week. Maybe I didn't give it enough of a chance, but I wasn't impressed with its performance. That's what motivated me to inquire about Nomad.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

It sounds like *DirecTV Everywhere*  is what you're looking for.


----------



## jayerndl (Aug 4, 2007)

trh said:


> It sounds like *DirecTV Everywhere*  is what you're looking for.


Unless I missed something, I didn't see anything mentioned about being able to watch stuff (stream) from your DVR remotely.

Jay


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think there will be "something" like a Slingbox but as of today, if you want a Slingbox, get a Slingbox. Nomad does all sorts of things that Slingbox doesn't, chief among which is the ability to give you programming where you can't get Internet.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have 2 Slingboxes and when they work Great they are Great but it all depends upon how much Bandwidth/Bitrate you have.

Most of the time I got Pixellation & Macro Blocking due to a lack of proper amount of bitrate therefore I became Frustrated.

I now have them both unplugged because of that and the fact that I want my Remotes to work in RF Mode and you can't do that with Slingbox.

So I had a choice of either using Slingbox and having an IR Remote or having an RF Remote and not using Slingbox. I went with the latter option because Slingbox didn't work as well as I wanted it too and I needed RF.

Nomad gave me almost everything I wanted with Slingbox except being able to Stream. I can watch everything I choose to download on my PC even when I can't get WiFi.

In the future Bandwidth is going to continue to be a problem as more and more companies throttle back on bandwidth/bitrate.

As more younger people join in on the Streaming Bandwagon there will be less bandwidth/bitrate to go around and Nomad will become even more important for me as I travel or want to watch something on my PC at my vacation villa.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is a Post from Satelliteracer that says a lot about Streaming Outside as well as Inside the Home.

"It will allow you to watch some of your DIRECTV Programming on your Smartphone, Tablet or PC via Authentication. You can be outside the home. It will not be all content and there will be phases as additional content is added. Can't say more than that, but some of us are testing it now and it works great.".

So it sounds like we will be getting something very similar to Slingbox in the near Future as they are testing it now.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think there will be "something" like a Slingbox but as of today, if you want a Slingbox, get a Slingbox. Nomad does all sorts of things that Slingbox doesn't, chief among which is the ability to give you programming where you can't get Internet.


I suspect that is the best summary to date in this thread.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Richierich said:


> Here is a Post from Satelliteracer that says a lot about Streaming Outside as well as Inside the Home.
> 
> *"It will allow you to watch some of your DIRECTV Programming on your Smartphone, Tablet or PC via Authentication. You can be outside the home. It will not be all content and there will be phases as additional content is added. Can't say more than that, but some of us are testing it now and it works great.".*
> 
> So it sounds like we will be getting something very similar to Slingbox in the near Future as they are testing it now.


The part I bolded above was a response to the question, "What is DIRECTV Everywhere?"...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

My point is that several months ago I mentioned that I thought Directv would be forced eventually to Allow Streaming as Dish is doing it and others are doing it and the Competition a lot of times drives what you have to do to compete.

Now SR is saying that it will be forthcoming so I am happy to hear that.

Also, it was in response to the Poster wondering if we will ever get Streaming not just In Home Capability but Out of the Home Capability.

I was shouted down that it would Never Happen but it seems like it is on the way so HURRAH!!! :hurah:

Sounds very promising and exciting for the Directv Customers who would be interested in Streaming.


----------

